# Title Questionsfrom Rei



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Rei is having problems posting on this "new" board, so I offered to post for her:

I was searching up a few German Shepherds in Trent's pedigree for fun and found the website of the breeder of Trent's dam (Quiena von der Rackwitz-Meute). There is a page on Quiena's dam, Quitte, and I saw

from http://www.von-der-rackwitz-meute.de...e_Hunde:Quitte

"LGA - 3x participant"
"FCI qualification"
"ZB: V - LGZS 2007"

Her full name is V (LGZS) Quitte vom Thielenhof SCHH3 (SG-LGA) FH1 Kkl1. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/373821.html

Could anyone explain to me what is the LGA and FCI as far as a competition or trial? I know (SG-LGA) possibly indicates her score as a competitor in the LGA, but beyond that, I am clueless. Also, I am aware that the V is a rating, so what does ZB: V - LGZS mean? She has been given a "V" show rating, but I'm not sure what everything else signifies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think LGA is Landesgruppe-something, which I believe is like a regionals? If so I'd guess participating in the LGA is what qualified the dog for FCI championships.

So the V-LGZS was probably a V-rating from a regional Sieger Show.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

3xLGA...three times participated in the Landesgruppen (regional competition)trial. there are 22 or 23 regions in Germany. You qualify for the Bundesseigerprufund(National Sch Championship) through high placement in the LGA's.
FCI qualification is elgible to compete in FCI(International championship for all breed in IPO), I'm pretty sure.
V-ZB..means in this case the dog has an Excellent rating in a LGZS(regional conformation show), this shows the dog has V structure in tough competition.
Sue D on this board can give greater clarity or any corrections but I'm pretty sure this is accurate.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

FCI qualification is the qualifier for the FCI championships. Otherwise Cliff is correct. 

I believe the LGA also require a dog to qualify which is different from here where any dog can participate.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Lisa...I thought I was saying the same thing. I thought the FCI Championship was an international championship that is all breed and IPO, Thanks for the correction.LOL


----------

